# [Umfrage] schwächstes System mit Gentoo

## Treborius

Ich wollte mal wissen, auf welches Bogomips schwächste System

ihr schon ein Gentoo gepackt habt

dabei will ich nichts von bin-packages hören, distcc sei aber erlaubt

wäre auch nett, wenn Ihr kurz erklärt warum gentoo

ich fang mal an 

```

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 5

model           : 10

model name      : Geode(TM) Integrated Processor by AMD PCS

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 498.045

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr cx8 sep pge cmov clflush mmx mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 996.09

clflush size    : 32

cache_alignment : 32

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

```

Gentoo, weil ich damit vertraut bin, und ich eine Menge patches brauchte um das 

Ding zum laufen zu bringen. 

mit Ebuilds ist das 

einfach einfach  :Cool: 

sauber zu bewerkstelligen

die kiste dient als :

-wlan-router (firewall)

-fileserver (über vpn)

-musik-player (xfce4 mit touchscreen)  

webkit-gtk braucht 28 stunden zum kompilieren, 

der computer (darf man sowas noch computer nennen?) läuft aber 24/7

btw : möchte mich in diesem thread auch bei der community bedanken, 

ohne eure hilfe hätte ich das ding nie zum laufen gebracht

----------

## cryptosteve

Unfassbar,

mir war der hier vor einigen Tagen schon zu schwach:

```
processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1800.214

cache size      : 512 KB

```

Ich habs zwar angefangen, dann aber irgendwann abgebrochen.

So, jetzt habe ich Deinen Thread schon in der ersten Antwort gekapert. Das tut mir leid, aber ich muss Dir mal meine Bewunderung bekunden, dass Du da soooo lange warten kannst/willst.

----------

## disi

Das ist das Kleinste was ich hier habe derzeit:

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 20

model      : 1

model name   : AMD C-50 Processor

stepping   : 0

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 6

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni monitor ssse3 cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch ibs skinit wdt arat npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save pausefilter

bogomips   : 1995.28

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

Das hat nen APU Chip und weil man mit Gentoo super einfach upstream folgen kann und so immer die neuesten radeon/mesa/drm Treiber hat.

Installation mit KDE etc. hat so 2 Tage gedauert...

----------

## bbgermany

Leider momentan nicht aktiv aber extrem langsam:

Sun SparcStation 10. 60MHz Sparc 32Bit mit 96MB RAM. Crosscompile mit distcc auf Intel Core2.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann hier keine Ausgabe posten weil ich nicht zuhause bin. Ich habe einen 1,6 GHz Atom Nettop (Zotac) am Fernseher hängen. Es läuft Gentoo drauf weil ich es am besten kenne und die Flexibilität schätze. Ausserdem bin ich zu meinem C2D Notebook und meinem Phenom X4 Desktop halbwegs "kompatibel".

Das Bauen hat  schweinelange gedauert, der Atom ist echt das langsamste unter der Sonne. Ich würde es nicht nochmal tun. Wenn Nettop, dann eine Kiste mit Notebook Technik C2D Mobile o. ä.  Aber jetzt habe ich  das Ding und muß ich damit abfinden. Filme gucken geht ja, sogar Full HD.Last edited by Erdie on Tue Nov 15, 2011 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Da ist ja mein übertakter 1GHz-PIII ja ne richtige Kanone:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 8

model name   : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping   : 10

cpu MHz      : 1125.061

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips   : 2250.12

clflush size   : 32

cache_alignment   : 32

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

```

Dank distcc sind Updates ja schnell durch.

----------

## forrestfunk81

cpuinfo kann ich leider nicht bieten, da die Geräte verschrottet sind bzw aktuell nicht laufen.

Meine erste Gentoo-Installation war auf einem Athlon XP mit 1.8 GHz, dazu kam dann bald ein ausgemustertert Pentium III mit 500 MHz als Server und einfach so aus Spass ein Pentium MMX mit 200 MHz und iirc 48 MB RAM. Hab mich damals noch durch die Stage 1 Installation gekämpft. Bei dem Pentium MMX hat das so ca 10 Tage gedauert.

Mittlerweile lief Gentoo auch schon auf nem Atom und läuft auf nem AMD E350. Aber die beiden sind ja schon fast Kraftprotze im Vergleich zu den alten Pentiums  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Kraftprotze ja, aber damals war die zu kompilierende Software auch noch nicht so aufgeblasen ...

----------

## Erdie

Ist etwas offtopic, da es ja um die schwächsten Kisten geht, bitte um Verzeihung.

Nach langer Laptop Aktivität habe ich mir mal erlaubt einen Low-end Desktop zuzulegen: AMD Phenom II X4 mit nur 3,2 GHz (das war der billigste). Das ganze hat mit 8Gig Ram und passiver ASUS GT430 nur 430 Flocken gekostet, sollte für Audio Zeugs im Hobbystudio sein, also leise war wichtig.

Als ich da dann Gentoo drauf installiert habe, ist mir klargeworden, dass sich die Technik wohl weiterentwickelt hat ohne mir vorher Bescheid zu sagen. Wenn der Kompiler startet, rennt der Text in der Konsole so schnell nach oben weg, dass man nix mehr erkennen kann. Ich habe gestaunt wie das abgegangen ist. Heute angefangen, stand morgen schon das komplette System mit KDE fertig zur Verfügung. Das hatte ich anders in Erinnerung.

----------

## Treborius

ich finde den geode garnicht soooo langsam,

ich finde es eher beindruckend, das man auf einem 500 MHz rechner

noch heute eine volle "desktop enviroment" hinbekommt

ich surfe oft über touchpad das gentoo forum, und höre nebenbei musik

und dann routet die box noch 10 MB/sec so mal über wlan 

(IEEE 802.11n läuft noch nicht so ganz wie ich es will, sonst wäre mehr drin)

naja ihr hört schon, ich habe nun 2 jahre an dem teil rum-compiliert

aber langsam macht es was ich will

ist halt mein privates projekt, und ich liebe es   :Embarassed: 

wollte schon immer mal eine anleitung in mein blog schreiben, 

aber bei 12h arbeit am tag find ich ein glas wein und musik am abend

irgendwie cooler  :Sad: 

----------

## l3u

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich eine Linksys NSLU2 mit Gentoo drauf am Laufen …

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Pentium III 600 MHz

der ist aber schon seit längerem in Rente ^^

evtl. wird da Ende des Jahres wieder in Betrieb genommen, mal schauen, ob ich Verwendung für ihn finde

----------

## Max Steel

Eine Kiste (Schwesterherz ihre) ist ein AMD Athlon 1700+ verbaut (1,7GHz) bogomips Zahl müsste ich zuhause bei Gelegenheit nachliefern.

Auf jedenfall läuft dort auch ein Gentoo (mein PC hilft ihm per distcc (+Cross-Compile))

----------

## TheSmallOne

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : Geode by NSC

cpu family   : 5

model      : 9

model name   : Unknown

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 266.642

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu tsc msr cx8 cmov mmx cxmmx

bogomips   : 533.28

clflush size   : 32

cache_alignment   : 32

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## musv

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> webkit-gtk braucht 28 stunden zum kompilieren

 

Warum machst du kein Cross Compiling?

Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr 'n Dell Latitude C610 mit P3, 1 Ghz, 512 mb Ram und 20GB-Platte im Einsatz. OpenOffice konnte auf dem Ding mangels Speicherplatz (Ram + Festplatte) gar nicht bauen, aber über diese Methode konnte ich KDE + Office + andere große Pakete wenigstens compilieren.

Mittlerweile bin ich von Reiser4 auf Btrfs umgestiegen. Und da gibt's leider noch ein paar Probleme mit NFS.

----------

## ixo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Leider momentan nicht aktiv aber extrem langsam:
> 
> Sun SparcStation 10. 60MHz Sparc 32Bit mit 96MB RAM. Crosscompile mit distcc auf Intel Core2.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Was für eine fette Kiste!

Ich habe hier noch eine Sparc 1 mit (ich glaube 20MHz) mit ursprünglich 4 MB, später aufgerüstet auf sagenhafte 32 MB. Weiterhin noch die gesamte Doku in (original) A4 Ordner (SunOS 4.x) sowie einen monochromen Monitor.

Leider ist der SCSI Controler auf dem Board kaputt - wenn er warm wird, sind das Filesystem und die Daten dahin. Ein CD Laufwerk (SCSI 1) habe ich auch nicht.

Aber das wäre was - wenn die Kiste es wieder tun würde . . .

. . . (träum) ixo

----------

## cryptosteve

Manchmal schützt uns offenbar eine höhere Macht vor allzu großer Zeitverschwendung ...  :Smile: 

----------

## vrm-ol

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Unfassbar,
> 
> mir war der hier vor einigen Tagen schon zu schwach:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Och wieso, mit distcc zum compilern ist so' Atom als X-terminal klasse zu gebrauchen. Braucht hat ein paar Zigaretten länger bis fertig   :Confused:  aber werkelt wie Sau.

Und gegen den alten Pentium 150 (?)  der hier zu Verschrottung rumsteht (auch mit gentoo drauf; das war _richtig_ langwierig) ist der --- auch ohne distcc --- richtig flott.

Grüße

vrm

----------

## vrm-ol

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> und einfach so aus Spass ein Pentium MMX mit 200 MHz und iirc 48 MB RAM. Hab mich damals noch durch die Stage 1 Installation gekämpft. Bei dem Pentium MMX hat das so ca 10 Tage gedauert.

 

genau so eine Mühle muss das bei mir damals gewesen sein. Bin jetzt zu faul, um in den keller zu laufen und die Elektroschrottkiste zu durchwühlen ...

Grüße,

vrm

----------

## Chain

Ich hab Gentoo auf einem HP Jornada 720 laufen. cpuinfo liefere ich nach. Hier ersteinmal ein paar Screenshots:

http://ria.rpgfiction.net/userdata/htop_j720.png

http://ria.rpgfiction.net/userdata/Xfce-j720.png

http://ria.rpgfiction.net/userdata/Terminal-j720.png

Warum? Weil ich Gentoo als die beste Distribution sehe, und sehen wollte, ob ich ein modernes System zum Laufen kriege auf dem Teil.

Wie lange es gedauert hat? Nun, ich habe emerge gestartet, das Teil in eine Ecke gestellt, und eine Woche später war es immer noch nicht fertig.

Noch Fragen?  :Wink: 

/usr/portage, /var/tmp/portage, /usr/src und Ähnliches waren über NFS gemountet, eine CF dient als einziges Speichermedium, sogar eine Swap-Datei braucht man um das System brauchbar drauf laufen zu lassen. Sound gibt es übrigens keinen, da der Soundtreiber nicht auf 2.6 portiert wurde. Dennoch, das System ist mein ganzer Stolz was langsame Kisten angeht  :Smile: 

Ich will jetzt auf LXDE umsatteln, vielleicht ist das etwas nützlicher  :Smile: 

Ach ja, an den Topicstarter: Das schaut sehr nach einem Soekris net5501 aus. Genau auf solch einen kommt man, wenn man die Screenshots ansieht. Aufgabe des Systems? Webserver, Fallback-Mailserver, Fallback-Jabber-Server, Sekundärer DNS, Printserver, Router, Gateway, PXE-Server,...Last edited by Chain on Tue Dec 13, 2011 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chain

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Bis vor kurzem hatte ich eine Linksys NSLU2 mit Gentoo drauf am Laufen …

 

Hast du noch irgendwelche Images? Das wäre mein nächstes Projekt: Ein portabler PXE-Server, weil das Ewige CD-brennen einfach nervt  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

 *Chain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja, an den Topicstarter: Das schaut sehr nach einem Soekris net5501 aus. Genau auf solch einen kommt man, wenn man die Screenshots ansieht. Aufgabe des Systems? Webserver, Fallback-Mailserver, Fallback-Jabber-Server, Sekundärer DNS, Printserver, Router, Gateway, PXE-Server,...

 

ist ein alix 1d

aufgabe : 

- wlan-router und fileserver

hängt noch eine touchscreen screen dran, xfce läuft darauf mit

rythmbox als musikplayer

----------

## doedel

Die Kiste habe ich leider nicht mehr um nachsehen zu können... Mein erster Gentoo-Rechner war ein Pentium 2 mit 266Mhz und 64MB RAM, 20GB HDD.

----------

## slick

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

system type             : Cobalt RaQ2

processor               : 0

cpu model               : Nevada V10.0  FPU V10.0

BogoMIPS                : 249.34

byteorder               : little endian

wait instruction        : yes

microsecond timers      : yes

tlb_entries             : 48

extra interrupt vector  : yes

hardware watchpoint     : no

ASEs implemented        :

shadow register sets    : 1

core                    : 0

VCED exceptions         : not available

VCEI exceptions         : not available
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Da mir das Bauen auf diesem System viel zu lange dauert, lasse ich die Sourcen dafür auf einem i7 kompilieren und installiere auf dem Laptop dann nur noch die Binärpakete. Und selbst das hat bei dem Update von kde 3 auf 4.6 insgesamt 2 Tage gedauert. Einfach nur das Auspacken und installieren. Aber alles automatisch. Aber es übt.  :Wink:  Sonst hätte das ca. 2 Wochen gedauert.

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 5

model name      : Pentium II (Deschutes)

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 298.394

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 mmx fxsr

bogomips        : 596.78

clflush size    : 32

cache_alignment : 32

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:
```

Ein Pentium 100 mit 64MB Ram als Router ist derzeit offline. Mal sehen, ob ich den auch wieder online nehme.

Edit:

Was mir dabei einfällt: KDE funktioniert recht gut. Hat einer ein paar Tipps, wie man das System weiter optimieren kann? Klar ist bspw. CFLAGS und USE=-semantic-desktop

----------

